# My Ruff Cycle build



## Drzdave58

i was going for a a cafe cruiser feel to it...rides super smooth...ruff lucky frame..


 

 

 .3speed Shimano hub...65mm rims..Cruzo tires...vintage saddle and bars...ruff regulator springer fork


----------



## Trout

My favorite Ruff frame. To bad they are discontinued. Nice bike, good job.


----------



## Drzdave58

Yeah thx...i liked it cause it had the double top bar similar to the vintage bikes..I looked around a lot before I found one at pacific coast cycles


----------



## Trout

Heck, find me one! I'll take it! I also have a Regulator fork, nice quality, everything has bushings, beautiful welds, just a nicely made fork. Goes nice on your frame.


----------



## Drzdave58

I’ll keep my eyes out for ya trout...but I think they are pretty scarce now...one should come up eventually somewhere...if u see one .grab it! it is a very nice steel frame...I’m happy with the regulator fork too...very strong fork....works great in my configuration..I get a lot of comments from people...I even had this old lady in her 70s telling me what a nice bike it is...lol


----------



## Steve Frame

Wow. What kind of finish is that? It's stunning.


----------



## Drzdave58

Powder coat...root beer...


----------



## Drzdave58

Looks like this now


----------



## Drzdave58

Had some leftover fender from my 41 Schwinn custom and time on my hands so I thought I would put the fender on my ruff build...used U clamps to mount it since there were no holes in the frame...had some leftover copper too..I thought  it would be fun to cut up and use on it to cover the holes etc...next thing you know I got a Spartan Fender...


----------

